# Would Like An M1 Dial



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

I have an M4 but pefer the M1 dial .They are almost certainly interchangeable I would think


----------



## trumpetera (Feb 19, 2005)

julian said:


> I have an M4 but pefer the M1 dial .They are almost certainly interchangeable I would think


Save your M4 as is, and quickly get another one as these babies are soon discontinued!!


----------

